# Most disturbing film you have seen?



## FAST6191 (Sep 17, 2007)

I noticed I had a hell of a lot of films I wanted to see so when I got the chance I did what anyone would do and got them, sat down and watched them. This consisted of a bunch of horror (both gore and psychological) films which all bored me even worse than the time I had the misfortune of being stuck in the cinema while pokemon the first movie was playing (these were the days of the GBC and I had no backlight).

Anyhow the most disturbing film I have seen was Tetsuo: Iron man (I did not care for the "sequel"). I will not spoil the story but it involves a guy turning to metal.
http://www.midnighteye.com/reviews/tetsuoim.shtml

Suggestions from my fellow 'tempers? (live feed/hostel films/saw series bored both me and my little brothers to the point we started playing cards waiting for it to finish)


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 17, 2007)

american history X

excellent movie, but man.. the curb stomp is so brutal, it freaks me out every time


----------



## science (Sep 17, 2007)

Last night I saw Fast Times at Ridgemont High for the first time, and the main girl in the movie (I can't remember her name) who was 15yrs old and just started sleeping around really had me disgusted.


----------



## Calogero91 (Sep 17, 2007)

that new Halloween movie was a pretty disturbing movie


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 17, 2007)

Guinea Pig: Flower of Flesh and Blood

When it was released, people thought it was a genuine snuff movie. There was uproar in Japan as the film makers were investigated for murder. Turns out it was just a very talented special effects team


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2007)

Tetsuo sounds pretty interesting.

The most disturbing movies I watched would propably be 'Za ginipiggu: Akuma no jikken', 'Za ginipiggu 2: Chiniku no hana', 'Kichiku dai enkai'--did you watch any of the three 'Ooru naito rongu' parts (1, 2)? Three is the sickest of them imo but the others are quite sick too. Oh, I almost forgot about 'Scrapbook', that one was pretty disturbing too at some scenes. 

I can't remember more as it's been a while since I actually watched this stuff but I think that covers the most of the disturbing part of my dvd collection.


----------



## amptor (Sep 17, 2007)

Fight Club I think.. I don't like all the gore mixed in with violence.. although I like it in video games, but video games always look fake (besides phantasmagoria which was a boring game)


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Takeshi @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> The most disturbing movies I watched would propably be 'Za ginipiggu: Akuma no jikken', 'Za ginipiggu 2: Chiniku no hana',



Yeah, that's the guinea pig movies. Za ginipiggu 2: Chiniku no hana is Flowers of Flesh and Blood


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Sep 17, 2007)

http://imdb.com/title/tt0078935/

Cannibal Holocaust....


----------



## Lacrimosa (Sep 17, 2007)

I'll vote for 

-"flowers of flesh and blood" and "mermaid in a manhole" from Guinea Pig series, 
-"Salo - the 120 days of Sodom" and 
-"cannibal holocaust".

Those are the most disturbing movies I've ever seen.


----------



## Costello (Sep 17, 2007)

Fight club yeah...
or... Requiem for a dream!


----------



## Beware (Sep 17, 2007)

The Little Mermaid 2.  That was some f**ked up s**t.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2007)

I just ran through my dvds and got some more:
-  I spit on your grave,
-  Nekeddo burâddo: Megyaku,
-  Buio Omega.



QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> Yeah, that's the guinea pig movies. Za ginipiggu 2: Chiniku no hana is Flowers of Flesh and Blood
> Absolutely. Pretty disturbing imo, but 3-6 are crap!
> 
> 
> ...


I totally forgot about that one!


----------



## Valdure (Sep 17, 2007)

Just about anything by Chan wook park.  There's the vengeance trilogy if you want the gore and sick stories, I found "I'm a cyborg but that's ok" pretty funny but it's not as popular as his others.  Also his upcoming movie about vampires is supposed to be his most twisted one.


----------



## Azimuth (Sep 17, 2007)

contact, wtf I watch the whole movie and the alien looks like her dad


----------



## jargus (Sep 17, 2007)

Battle Royale: A bunch a high school being forced to kill each other.


----------



## lagman (Sep 17, 2007)

Dead Ringers


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Elliot and Beverly Mantle are identical twins and highly successful gynecologists. Elliot, the more aggressive and confident of the two, seduces women who come to the Mantle Clinic. When he tires of them, the women are passed on to the shy and passive Beverly, unaware of the substitution.
> 
> When Beverly becomes attached to the troubled actress Claire Niveau (Geneviève Bujold), it upsets the equilibrium between the twins. The actress' rejection of Beverly sends him into clinical depression, prescription drug abuse and delusions about "mutant women" with abnormal genitalia. Due to the twins' codependent relationship, Beverly's breakdown eventually causes Elliot to follow.
> 
> ...



Alice in Wonderland (1951)
It was weird to see!


----------



## cubin' (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(SomeGuyGG @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> http://imdb.com/title/tt0078935/
> 
> Cannibal Holocaust....


----------



## WeaponXxX (Sep 17, 2007)

Fight Club is the greatest movie ever made.....there was very little violence in it...WTF??? 

Anyway only movie to ever disturb me was OLD BOY....the ending was so ..... fucked up it left me empty inside...speechless for a good 30 minutes just staring at my screen I then got up and threw away the burnt disc. Not that the movie was bad...it was actually really good...just so disturbing I don't ever wanna watch again.


----------



## Seccom Masada (Sep 17, 2007)

Ichi the Killer was pretty messed up, out of what I've seen. I'll have to check some of these other ones out.


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 17, 2007)

Fuck that, it was one of those youtube videos about people popping their spider bites. Man, I wash my face so hard that night.


----------



## shadowboy (Sep 17, 2007)

Forgot the name, but it was a really fucked guro-hentai with this tentacle dude who cut girls tits off and legs off and shit while raping them.  I stopped watching in the first hour and wanted to vomit.  Most horrid shit ever.


----------



## cenotaph (Sep 17, 2007)

Possibly Faces of Gore (depicts scenes of real death; accidents, crime scene footage, etc.) or Executions (reproduces footage from real executions, some unclean), if those even count as movies given their composition.


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> Forgot the name, but it was a really fucked guro-hentai with this tentacle dude who cut girls tits off and legs off and shit while raping them.Â I stopped watching in the first hour and wanted to vomit.Â Most horrid shit ever.


The first hour? You must've had some attraction to it.


----------



## modshroom128 (Sep 17, 2007)

heres a video i made... using pics from all the movies mentioned, hahaha...

its also going to be my drivers ed project this year (drunk driving is gorey, mmmkay)

dont watch it if ure not a man: http://s42.photobucket.com/albums/e341/Mus...GANDDRIVING.flv


----------



## test84 (Sep 17, 2007)

most violent scene i ever saw and most critics agree is in Irreversible, you know which part and dont want to spoil it to anyone who hasnt seen it.

but the films i really regret that i saw (not for gore or anything specific) that had permanent damage on me was:
1-A Beautiful Mind
2-The Game
3-True Man Show
4-A Requiem for a Dream
5-The Wall
6-Lost Highway

i really regret watching those, since they damaged my life, wasted it, spoiled it, ...

i can watch gore and scary stuff, they have temporarily damage on me/you but those films, they take you/me apart from deep inside.


----------



## Taras (Sep 17, 2007)

Bumfights Volumes 1-4. Goddamn. I feel dirty after watching those, but the Bumhunter, Bobbing for Crack and Bling-bling the crackhead are hilarious.

Good times.


----------



## modshroom128 (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Taras @ Sep 16 2007 said:


> Bumfights Volumes 1-4. Goddamn. I feel dirty after watching those, but the Bumhunter, Bobbing for Crack and Bling-bling the crackhead are hilarious.
> 
> Good times.


those films had a very powerful life-long effect on me.

now i laugh everytime i see a bum.


----------



## Taras (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Taras @ Sep 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Bumfights Volumes 1-4. Goddamn. I feel dirty after watching those, but the Bumhunter, Bobbing for Crack and Bling-bling the crackhead are hilarious.
> ...



You didn't before?


----------



## cubin' (Sep 17, 2007)

bums are people too guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope you become homeless one day so you can understand what it's like.

bumfights is quite entertaining though


----------



## Taras (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> bums are people too guys



No. No they're not. They're emptied chrysalis shells that consume my oxygen and grumble, cuss, fight, holler, indulge in filth and offer exactly nothing except the occasional opportunity to assuage the pathetic guilt of a liberal couple who toss them a fiver for a pint of rotgut. I have no obligation to offer them anything but scorn, generously applied. They've forfeit their remaining humanity through the continued practice of begging and they lack even the sac to become petty criminals on the way down. And no, I will never be homeless so don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Maktub (Sep 17, 2007)

lol bums?

House of the Dead.

Disturbing at the less. God, yeah. Disturbing.


----------



## MrDunk (Sep 17, 2007)

definately the texas chainsaw massacre SOOO much gore *shivers*


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 16 2007 said:


> Fuck that, it was one of those youtube videos about people popping their spider bites. Man, I wash my face so hard that night.


http://youtube.com/watch?v=GFXHFXysRfk


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 17, 2007)

Audition
Visitor Q
River's Edge
King of the Ants

Tetsuo Iron Man was awesome as I remember, saw it many many years ago. Got it in my Netflix Que, next up as a matter of fact, funny you mention it.

Oh, and I saw the original Texas Chainsaw in the theatre when it was released. It was disturbing, double so since I was tripping at the time.
THE CHICKEN... AAAAAAAH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Side note: 2000th post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## science (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Sep 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck that, it was one of those youtube videos about people popping their spider bites. Man, I wash my face so hard that night.
> ...



Fuck, I'm going to barf.


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck that, it was one of those youtube videos about people popping their spider bites. Man, I wash my face so hard that night.
> ...



tasty


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Sep 16 2007 said:


> Audition
> Visitor Q
> River's Edge
> King of the Ants
> ...


no possum for you

jk i love you

congrats

Oh yeah, the creepiest thing I've ever seen was some scat porno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some nasty shit! (Literally!)


----------



## thomaspajamas (Sep 17, 2007)

ken park.  

its by the guy who made KIDS i think.




It sucks, its just disturbing.





and VULGAR.

I forget who its by but I know Kevin Smith was involved in it.  

this movie is also just kind of gross.  lots of clown butt-raping.


----------



## ozzyzak (Sep 17, 2007)

OK, we seem to have covered the gamut as far as gore, and just generally disgusting crap.

However, we have yet to delve into the psychologically disturbing films.  Ever watch anything that just leaves you feeling like an empty, dried up carcass?

Or just generally creeps you the fuck out with no use of violence or gore?

I'd like to nominate Tale of Two Sisters if I may.  That movie messed me up a bit, if you're into psychological horror.  Anyone else like these kinds of movies?


----------



## Bamboo (Sep 17, 2007)

Earthlings 
its a documentary movie.
Very disturbing and very real.
I watched it half way through then stopped for a few days before continuing it again. It made me feel Like I hated Humanity. It made me feel ashamed to be human. made me feel like the world is broken. 
The most disturbing thing is reality, the things that happen every day that we ignore and are right under our nose. Even the scariest fictional horror will never be as scary as reality. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhxKnys7Ryw


----------



## cubin' (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Taras @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > bums are people too guys
> ...




I hope that was a joke  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  lots of people become homeless through no fault of their own. not all homeless beg and drink either..I think you've been watching way too much bum fights, try going outside once in a while and experiencing that so called 'life' thing. You sicken me sir, I hope you rot like the filthy cunt scum you are.


----------



## roguetrip (Sep 17, 2007)

Texas Chainsaw Massacare: the Begining.

I have watched many bloody gorey films, but this one i had to turn off over 3 times and start again over time due to how graphic it is. 

My brother can't handle Misery, where the guy gets his ankles smashed by the 6lb sledgehammer. I'd admit it doesn't look fun, but i can take that anyday over watching the one listed above.


----------



## Alastair (Sep 17, 2007)

Silent Hill (granted it wasn't disturbing, but it's the MOST that I've seen.
Pyramid Head ripping that bitches skin off was intense.



QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 16 2007 said:


> I hope that was a jokeÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL Fuck the homeless.


----------



## T-hug (Sep 17, 2007)

The Changeling (1980).


This movie scared the absolute **** out of me when I was a kid and it still holds up today.  I watched it with my misses about a year or so ago and she was terrified haha!  If you decide to pick it up make sure you watch it at night in the dark (obviously).  I would describe the movie's genre as more of a psychological thriller than a horror. 

Plot Summary

Random IMDB Post:

_The Changeling is one of the most scary movies ever. The acting was great from George C. Scott and the rest of the cast. This movie gives thrills and lots of scares. It scared me so bad, which is very hard to do sometimes. I've seen many horror movies in my days, but this one is one of the best. I recommend this movie to anyone who loves a good horror movie. _

Scary stuff indeed..

[-EDIT-]
Lol I just read theres a remake coming in 2008!  Can't say I'm surprised just hope it keeps the same atmosphere.


----------



## nintendofreak (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Sep 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck that, it was one of those youtube videos about people popping their spider bites. Man, I wash my face so hard that night.
> ...



Dood wtf. That guys face is taking a dump!!


LO scat porn... Ive only heard


----------



## suppachipmunk (Sep 17, 2007)

What about Event Horizon.  That one kinda wierded me out.  I couldnt finish it...


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(suppachipmunk @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> What about Event Horizon.Â That one kinda wierded me out.Â I couldnt finish it...



Heh, you would've liked the ending xD


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 17, 2007)

disturbia

i stayed in my room for the rest of the day after watching that *looks out window*


----------



## cubin' (Sep 17, 2007)

wow you really need to see Cannibal Holocaust rhyguy, I didn't find disturbia at all disturbing..good film though.


----------



## Shelleeson (Sep 17, 2007)

a  few years back i watched a movie about  real executions n deaths that was petty damn vile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



did i win yet ?


----------



## rest0re (Sep 17, 2007)

Requiem for a dream .. i vote for this too. excellent direction and everything. It's really dark movie...


----------



## Opium (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't know exactly. Perhaps the Saw movies. Ehhhhh, all that gore, sawing off your own foot, reverse bear traps on your face and particularly the guy with chains pierced into his skin and he had to walk and rip them out one by one....

Not my type of films, but I did see them.


----------



## Jiggah (Sep 17, 2007)

Audition.  Old Boy (or the Vengeance "trilogy").  Both are Korean movies that should be watched.  They have great storylines, with beautiful camera work, and disturbing as hell.  Another one would be Ichi The Killer, a crazy Japanese movie.  Basically, the Asian movies, which really dares to take disturbing to another level.  The American film industry is now too self-censored to be able to do anything like that, unless they are being released on an independent platform.  The last good compelling disturbing American movie I watched was The Machinist with Christian Bale. 

Older U.S. movies would be the so called "Midnight movies" like Freaks or Eraserhead.  These were the trend setters for what would be come the horror genre during the 80s.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 17, 2007)

Butterfly Effect


----------



## MiLe (Sep 17, 2007)

my friend gave me a link to a clip on the net, which i will not mention the name of (because you will be tempted to watch, and i will be stuck with a bad conscience)  which was a REAL clip of a guy cutting his genitals off with a knife. the name of it sounded like it would be a bit like a jackass style thing so thats why i fell for it


----------



## megatron_lives (Sep 17, 2007)

I agree butterfly effect was some fucked up shit! - good plot though

For me, I can't watch Green Mile anymore - It's just the scene where they bbq this guy in the electric chair!!

".. Death in the air, strapped in the electric chair. This can't be happening to me!!"






@MiLe - I've sadley seen loads of those clips from various sources on the net, not just fuck jobs cutting their family allowance off, but of deaths, mutaliations etc.  So I think all of those clips are included too in my most disturbing film collection.

Peace


----------



## cubin' (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(MiLe @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> my friend gave me a link to a clip on the net, which i will not mention the name of (because you will be tempted to watch, and i will be stuck with a bad conscience)Â which was a REAL clip of a guy cutting his genitals off with a knife. the name of it sounded like it would be a bit like a jackass style thing so thats why i fell for it




yeah that one is the worst I've ever seen. he just takes a knife to it and chops it up (including his ball sack) in 10-20 seconds. no way it could have been faked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I posted it here but got a warning for it


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 17, 2007)

Maybe I am just twisted but Audition and Old Boy were nothing more than great films to me. Ichi The Killer was pretty good.

I may have to amend my choice to Jesus Camp though although I have irreversible and cannibal holocaust to check out first.
As for texas chainsaw, they played it on film four a few months back and being the philistine I am I had never seen it. Despite being it being the end of a long week I stayed up, I do not know why though.


----------



## chilko (Sep 17, 2007)

inland empire by david lynch. a masterpiece


----------



## HBK (Sep 17, 2007)

I'd have to say Arachnophobia. I don't like spiders, and watching that gave me the creeps for some good days when I were younger.

Babel wasn't disturbing for me, but the end so was...meaningless and the story just sucked, as it was so confusing. I mean, the combination of four different families to unveil that a weapon which nearly killed Susan (Cate Blanchett) was more like a mysterious crime investigation without the vital parts. And the Japanese girl stuff was weird.


----------



## piklasDS (Sep 17, 2007)

I highly recommend The Ordeal (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0407621/) for a disturbing film. Not a blood/gore film, but the film is sick to the core.

If you want your disturbing films a bit more on the icky side though, I recommend Men Behind The Sun (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093170/). 

Oh yeah, Audition (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0235198/) is also a really good choice.

Also, I heard Salo really takes the cake in this category but I have not seen that one yet.


----------



## nloding (Sep 17, 2007)

Disturbing is relative.  'Requiem For A Dream' is disturbing to some; 'Audition' to others.  Those aren't necessarily disturbing to me, but they are unpleasant.

One of the more disturbing movies I've seen is 'Happiness' by director Todd Solondz.  That is a messed up movie.


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 17, 2007)

I watched a couple of iraqi insurgant beheadings online. They are genuinly disturbing and it took me a couple of hours for it all to sink in properly.

Watching them jump around and cheer afterwards really proved to me how backward they are. Those fucking retards need to evolve.



I also saw the R Kelly video


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(nloding @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> One of the more disturbing movies I've seen is 'Happiness' by director Todd Solondz.Â That is a messed up movie.



Oh, man... I forgot about that one!


----------



## Veho (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(nloding @ Sep 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > One of the more disturbing movies I've seen is 'Happiness' by director Todd Solondz.Â That is a messed up movie.
> ...


First one that came to mind when I saw the topic title. That film is _siiiick_


----------



## yus786 (Sep 17, 2007)

exorcist the uncut version

i heard people died watching that lol

watched it when i was a kid and have never watched it again lol

regards

yus786


----------



## Joey Ravn (Sep 17, 2007)

It's gotta be any of the Saw trilogy for me. I've seen "worse" films, in terms of gore and violence, but man... Saw is a really good movie. I love how everything fall into place at the end of the third one. And how the producers made the traps more cruel and complex as the films developed.

Seeing someone's arms and legs being slowly turned around while other guy tries to find the key to unlock him is priceless.


----------



## cracker (Sep 17, 2007)

That Britney Spears video from the VMAs last week.

Also House on Haunted Hill remake. I love horror movies and can deal with body parts and blood galore but for some reason those chattering ghosts freak me out!


----------



## titoboy666 (Sep 17, 2007)

The Exorcism of Emily Rose was one of the movie that gave me shivers...  When her boyfriend wakes up at night and sees her on the floor, mouth open like she is screeming... ooh I never want this to happen to me


----------



## Smuff (Sep 17, 2007)

Henry : Portrait of a Serial Killer

Not as out and out gruesome as some (Ichi, I'm talking to you) but genuinely disturbing in the way that the character is just so cold and emotionless towards his killings.


----------



## HBK (Sep 17, 2007)

I have (fortunately?) never seen the original nor the modified Exorcist, but I read in a retro mag that it was one of the most horrifying movies ever.


----------



## m_babble (Sep 17, 2007)

Flowers of Flesh & Blood is pretty wild.


----------



## Lacrimosa (Sep 17, 2007)

I also have to add Nekromantik.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a bit funny cause it's a low budget film but it's disturbing and sick as hell.


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 17, 2007)

Richard Kuklinski is a pretty disturbing individual, mainly because he's so enigmatic. I found myself leaning into the tv as he talked. Watch Iceman: Confessions of a Mafia Hitman and you'll see what I mean. 

Sidenote: They should make a movie about this guy and cast James Gandolfini in the lead role

Part 1
Part 2


----------



## ds6220 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok, this is a topic very near and dear to my heart. I have spent a lot of time looking for the worst of the worst and for the longest time I thought the Guinea Pig series was it (well, the first two at least, the rest just get damn silly). There are others like the Red Room (1 and 2) series that push boundaries but nothing has ever really affected me except one film. August Underground: Mordum. There is at least 2 scenes that really bothered me to the point of scaring me. pretty impressive when you consider all the other movies that try to be extreme out there. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0410332/ is the listing. trust me when I say that I have seen the other movies that people are suggesting here and they do not touch this movie. Niku Daruma (aka Tumbling Doll of Flesh, aka Psycho: The Snuff Reels) gets close as does Muzan E, but those feel like the Guinea Pig series. I guess if you hate to see people upchuck then Slaughtered Vomit Dolls may be your August Underground, but for me, being a father of 2, August Underground: Mordum is really the most vile. Highly recommended for its ability to scar.


----------



## lagman (Sep 17, 2007)

L'AGE D'OR

Actually anything from Buñuel is disturbing, disturbing and magnificent.

EDIT: Guys if you ever get the chance to see Los Olvidados, don't even hesitate to do it.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Sep 17, 2007)

Audition by takashi miike

most stuff by takashi miike really..


----------



## El-ahrairah (Sep 17, 2007)

swap.avi


...that is all...


----------



## ds6220 (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(El-ahrairah @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> swap.avi
> 
> 
> ...that is all...








 No Flika!


----------



## GameGeezer (Sep 17, 2007)

I can think of five movies that have particularly disturbing moments:
1. I spit on your grave.
2. Short eyes.
3. Bad Lieutenant.
4. Deliverance.
5. Reservoir Dogs.

All of them had moments that make even the most callused movie watcher cringe.


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(GameGeezer @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> I can think of five movies that have particularly disturbing moments:
> 1. I spit on your grave.
> 2. Short eyes.
> 3. Bad Lieutenant.
> ...



So did this one


----------



## cracker (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(GameGeezer @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> 1. I spit on your grave.
> ...
> 5. Reservoir Dogs.
> 
> ...








 Actually it wasn't _THAT_ bad. Nowhere near as bad as people made it out to be but definitely wouldn't sit through it again... Ummm not that I ever saw it in the first place or anything...


----------



## Smuff (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(brutalboy @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> I have (fortunately?) never seen the original nor the modified Exorcist, but I read in a retro mag that it was one of the most horrifying movies ever.


It was, is now, and forever more shall be....... SHIT !
About as scary as finding a small turtle nesting in your ottoman


----------



## Sekkyumu (Sep 17, 2007)

For me i think it's :

Donnie Darko, Butterfly Effect, Requiem For A Dream.

I'm probably forgetting some too.


----------



## cracker (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(rambozotheclown @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(brutalboy @ Sep 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I have (fortunately?) never seen the original nor the modified Exorcist, but I read in a retro mag that it was one of the most horrifying movies ever.
> ...



Can that happen?


----------



## madmk (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh man, nice topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It has to be Irreversible, Man Bites Dog and Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer. Each feels so 'real', like a documentary, which makes it very uncomfortable to watch.

I know Man Bites Dog kicks up a big debate every so often as people mistake it (rather easily) as being real. Got imdb links above if anyone cares.


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 17, 2007)

Kill Bill. To be fair I'd never seen a Tarantino film before so had no idea what to expect, we went to see it in the middle of the afternoon and the brutality really, really creeped me out. Probably would've been different if I'd gone in expecting something twisted, but it's the only time I've ever considered leaving a cinema halfway through a film.


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 17, 2007)

I once saw this porn where a man took a [snip] and a [snip] wrapped in a wet blanket, then started to [snip] with the [snip] on a lady's [snip][snip] and even up the [snip]. When he pulled it out, it was covered in [snip] and [snip]. He started to rub it in her face while [snip] with a melon and she loved it!

Best thing I ever saw.


----------



## spokenrope (Sep 17, 2007)

I second Jesus Camp.


----------

